# the wife gets the drag racing bug!!



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

YouTube - Team Extreme Sarah Moseley Santa pod Test day


----------



## the locksmith (Oct 22, 2010)

cool, i cant even get mine to send off for her provisional licence


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice work mark


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

My mrs wont even go in my passenger seat let alone drive my car. She hates it! 

I envy you mate.
.
.
.
.
any chance of some pics of your mrs ???? :nervous:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> any chance of some pics of your mrs ???? :nervous:












lol


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

max1 said:


> YouTube - Team Extreme Sarah Moseley Santa pod Test day


good driving tell you mrs well done! what spec is the car Mark?


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I am very impressed!! Talk about steady progression and that last run was just excellent!!



.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

thanks guys ,she seems to have picked it up real fast ,just gotta work on a few other things like the burnout and her gear shifts need to be faster ,but that will all come with practise.origionally she was quite happy at 12 seconds then after last outing she said she would be happy with 11,s and now last night she says i think i would like to be in the 10,s lol.she got the bug bad.
the car is standard engine with gtss turbos, runs a powerfc,filters,660cc inj,twin fuel pumps,blitz boost controller,runs 1.4 bar dont know the power never been dynoed.
she already wants more power,,,,,


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

Soon she'll want to have a go in your drag r32 Mark 

Since lorraine saw sarah drive the GTR she now wants to have a go in mine :nervous:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I bet he just told her that there was a great new clothes shop at the end of the road!


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Great video :thumbsup: but WTF is with the music :chairshot


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I bet he just told her that there was a great new clothes shop at the end of the road!



:chairshot

Sexism is alive and well on GTROC I see!

Girls do quite like racing y'know!!! Good girl, tell her to get in there.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

glensR33 said:


> Great video :thumbsup: but WTF is with the music :chairshot


that would be my 16 yr old son doing the editting lol


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Well done Sarah now u in the 11s u will
Want more power and the 10s will soon come


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ah cool sorry dude ha ha keep up the great work kid. Good editing


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I bet he just told her that there was a great new clothes shop at the end of the road!



LOL, trying to get my Mrs into it. Maybe i need to glue some new shoes to the bonnet? I recon she would get my car into the 9's if she is trying to chase some shoes!


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I noticed on the Castrol challenge table that Sarah is now down to 11.751, which slightly scared me as it pips my time by 1/100th of a second, had to make sure she has non-standard turbos, which she does, so now I can relax and say well done to Sarah, you'll see those 10s soon


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

yes she has now run a pb of [email protected] and loving it.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Even better then, congrats to her, that's a superb time


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

lucky you if i bring herself to a track day the only question i get is when are we going


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Great stuff


----------

